
Cyanogen Inc. will shutter Seattle office by end of year - taylorbuley
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/11/28/cyanogen-inc-will-shutter-seattle-office-by-end-of-year-more-layoffs-happening-kondik-could-be-out/
======
CPAhem
Sad news.

